# Boat Rental



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

We have members from out of town asking about boat rentals. I saw this listed here in BHM and see it is in Orange Beach..Just wanted to post so if anyone asks about rental we can point them here. I know NOTHING abour Craigs poster.

http://bham.craigslist.org/boa/804734469.html

Cost effective fishing Rent a beautiful 24 ft Sea Peo Center console with gps, fish finder, chart plotter, stereo, ice chest 2 live wells, bait box, rod holders. All riiged out for fishing, diving, cafe cruising, islanf hopping or just cruising around the Gulf having fun. We can provide a fishing guide/captain if you like, for a little extra. Boat available on a first come, first serve basis. 251-94U-RIDE. Perdido Key Parasail and Watersports.


----------

